# UK DWA licence amendments



## Moreliaman (Oct 16, 2007)

I know this info isnt much use to people in Oz, but i'm amazed at the amount of species that have just been removed from our DWA (Dangerous Wild Animal) schedule, compared to the tiny amount that has been added:shock: 

Would be so cool to have a sloth & a few emu's running around the back yard:lol:how about an emu egg on the breakfast table in the morning !!


The following species, have been removed from the DWA Schedule and will no longer require licences: 

Woolly lemurs (Avahi laniger)
Tamarins (species of the genera Leontopithecus and Saguinus)
Night or Owl monkeys (species of the genus Aotus)
Titis monkeys (species of the genus Callicebus)
Squirrel monkeys (species of the genus Saimiri)
Sloths (Bradypodidae)
North American porcupine (Erithizon dorsatum)
Capybara (Hydrochaeridae)
Crested porcupines (species of the genus Hystrix)
Cat hybrids (whose ancestry is predominantly Felis silvestris catus - the domestic cat)
Wild cat (Felis silvestris)
Pallas cat (Otocolobus manul)
Little spotted cat (Leopardus tigrinus)
Geoffroy's cat (Oncifelis geoffroyi)
Kodkod (Oncifelis guigna)
Bay cat (Catopuma badia)
Sand cat (Felis margarita)
Black-footed cat (Felis nigripes)
Rusty-spotted cat (Prionailurus rubiginosus)
Cacomistles (species of the genus Bassariscus)
Raccoons (species of the genus Procyon)
Coatis (species of the genus Nasua)
Olingos (species of the genus Bassaricyon)
Little coatimundi (Nasuella olivacea)
Kinkajou (Potos flavus)
Binturong (Arctictis binturong)
Hyraxes (Procaviidae)
Guanaco (Lama guanicoe)
Vicugna (Vicugna vicugna)
Emus (Dromaiidae)
Sand snakes (species of the genus Psammophis)
Mangrove snake (Boiga dendrophila)
Brazilian wolf spider (Lycosa raptoria) 

The following species have been added to the Schedule and will now require licensing: 

Argentine black-headed snake (Elapomorphus lemniscatus)
Peruvian racer (Tachymenis peruviana)
South American green racer (Philodryas olfersii)
Amazon false viper (Xenodon severus)
Middle Eastern thin-tailed scorpion (Hemiscorpius lepturus)
Dingo (Canis familiaris dingo)


----------



## Col J (Oct 16, 2007)

> how about an emu egg on the breakfast table in the morning !!


 
No good mate. They don't go white when you cook them, so they look & chew like a big lump of opaque silicon with a pale yolk. However, they are very good for making sponge cakes. My old mother-in-law was always very grateful when I brought some home & re-paid me with a nice sponge cake.

Anyway that's my bit of trivia for the day, now back to the topic. . . . . . Just out of curiosity, do you need a licence for Aussie pythons?

Col J


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 16, 2007)

OHHH i want a Tamarin...

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Retic (Oct 16, 2007)

There are no licenses required for pythons although I would have thought the larger species like Burmese, Retics, African Rocks and Boas could be added to the list.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 16, 2007)

They are thinking of a special licence for any snake that can get bigger than 10ft


----------



## Miss B (Oct 16, 2007)

If I lived in the UK I'd want a couple of Crocodile Skinks :shock:


----------



## brad7250 (Oct 16, 2007)

i want a monkey. like mojo from simpsons


----------



## bump73 (Oct 16, 2007)

Dingo's dangerous:?

I thought they were considered one of the safest pet dogs to have in Aus as far as attacks go


----------



## cmclean (Oct 16, 2007)

I used to breed emus.. the last thing you want is one in the backyard.. They are a very stupid animal and can do a bit of damage if they are inclined. I agree with Col, they are horrible to cook as an fried egg. too big, funny colour.. but in a cake,, cooked in a combustion stove.. just perfect.....

It is amazing that the UK is lowering their list and we only heighten ours..... just goes to show perhaps that the country is a bit niave as too what introduced species (gone wild) can do to the native population.....


----------



## Retic (Oct 16, 2007)

The DWA has nothing to do with animals affecting the native wildlife or environment, it is purely a list of animals that can be considered dangerous in one way or another to humans.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 16, 2007)

cmclean said:


> It is amazing that the UK is lowering their list and we only heighten ours..... just goes to show perhaps that the country is a bit niave as too what introduced species (gone wild) can do to the native population.....


 
I dont think theres much chance of anything on that list infesting the UK....we have a thing over here called minus temperatures !!! not much can survive minus 5c !!!

plus most of it youd have trouble getting hold of.


----------



## Retic (Oct 16, 2007)

It's surprising just how many feral animals survive and breed in the UK, I'll never forget the shots of the wallabies in the snow. They have been there for numerous generations now., it helped that they were Red Necked Wallabies from Tasmania. There are also populations of European lizards, snakes and scorpions in the South.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah Boa, i'm not saying we don’t get stuff surviving here, we do and it’s usually things that have come from a similar climate to us or that can adjust to the large temperature difference in the seasons.
Also when you consider the population per square mile compared to Australia, most things get noticed easier, esp. larger stuff like wallabies which can be controlled. 
Apparently we have around a minimum total of 2721 non-native species in England alone, that are known to survive in the wider environment (excluding things in peoples homes/gardens/greenhouses etc).....just a few eh:shock:!!!
However, only a small minority of non-native species become invasive, posing a threat to the environment and the economy. They say that the majority of non-native species are beneficial to man e.g. like most of our crops and domestic animals.
So most don’t seem to cause much trouble, but some of it obviously does.......... not good as we now have to try and keep in line with EU directives which means to totally eradicate them ! (As if that’s ever going to happen)
I think allot of it was introduced a long time ago by the Victorians like rhododendron's, most people believe pheasants are British, but they were introduced from Japan I think, American grey squirrels are also a big problem along with the American signal Cray fish (nice with a hint of garlic)
But all this is a different subject & starting to go off topic so I’ll stop before it gets deleted.

As you’ve already pointed out, the DWA is a schedule of species considered dangerous to the general public, so you need a license to keep it.


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 17, 2007)

bump73 said:


> Dingo's dangerous:?
> 
> I thought they were considered one of the safest pet dogs to have in Aus as far as attacks go


 
They eat babies.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 17, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> They eat babies.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Was that ever proven ??


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 17, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Was that ever proven ??


 
Far from it 

But there have been a couple of attacks on Fraser Island I believe in recent times.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 17, 2007)

Well all i can say to that is.......what idiot leaves a small child unsupervised in a part of the world that is said to have the highest percentage of venomus animals & insects etc !!???


----------



## lazybuddha (Oct 17, 2007)

on frasier island there were some adults wernt there? or did the dingoes eat him after he died


----------



## Hickson (Oct 17, 2007)

Somebody has Woolly Lemurs? I didn't think there were any in captivity anywhere in the world.

And I wouldn't have taken Crested Porcupines off the list. Probably would have left Binturongs on it too.

But that's just me.



Hix


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah i know hix, some of them beggar belief, theres allot of stuff i would have added too....but we are only pawns in a big game! lol

The DWA has been inforce since 1976, before that you could keep anything you wanted......when it was introduced allot of people decided to just let stuff loose !! hence why we still get occasional reports of large cats in low/unpopulated areas like exmoor.
Just like exotics in Aus, scores of people here keep dangerous stuff illegally, but most of that is because the local councils either refuse licences for silly reasons or because they just dont want it in their borough & some even add their own requirements, sometimes making it nearly impossible to obtain one.
Prices can vary from £100-1000 for a licence....its all messed up and needs an urgent review.
Plus you have oorganizations like the RSPCA who believe *no* animal should be kept in captivity.

(cant blame you for closing that cat thread, i guessed someone was keeping an eye on it !!:lol


----------

